# Reflexology in 2 week wait period?



## wendyd99 (Sep 5, 2012)

Does anyone know whether reflexology is safe to have in the 2 week wait period?

I've been having accupunture AND reflexology in the run up to embryo transfer, but I've been told by my accupuncturist that she recommends no accupuncture in the waiting period, but wasn't sure about reflexology.


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Wendyd99

This time round I'll be having reflexology during de cycle inc 2ww, although this is the first de we have had. I asked my clinic and they said it was fine throughout treatment.  

Found it more relaxing than acupuncture and my lady focus on fertility when doing it.  Also going to ave a hypnotherapy session for my PMA   

Good luck and   for BFP all round.


----------



## wendyd99 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks zph  

My reflexologist works on a maternity ward and treats lots of IVF ladies, but she said most prefer not to have any treatment during their 2ww.

Research on the internet has proven confusing


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Agree wendyd99, the information available on the Internet is v confusing.  

We just want the best possible chance when going though tx, and during 2ww wouldn't want to think anything had jeperdised things.  I'm going to talk to my clinic and reflexologist and maybe just have it up until ET.


----------

